# Sudden death of Fish - Possible Velvet Disease ???



## jpbotha (Dec 9, 2008)

Please need help for a beginner. Two of my fish died this morning within 30min from eah other. A Cochus Blue Tetra and a red platy. Both had symptoms of possible velvet disease, white spots that started on the fins and tail. They suddenly started floating upside down with out any control. What could possibly be the cause?? I have removed them from the main tank and placed them in seperate tank. Sera Oodinopur was added to the water in the separate tank but they still died. How will this affect my other fish?? The water condition are all normal within the parameters. Please help.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Velvet looks like gold dust sprinkled on the fish. If it looks like sugar sprinkled on them it's ich. Did you notice them flashing (rubbing themselves on objects)? Velvet and ich are both parasites and very contagious. You'll have to treat the main tank. But first make sure you are in fact dealing with ich and not something else. Here's a link to some info:

http://www.fishforum.com/tropical-fish-diseases/information-about-ich-also-known-white-1255/

You may want to google ich also. There's loads of info on it.


----------



## jpbotha (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks jeaninel

I've treated them with melafix and pimafix which treats bacterial infections. Work excellent. All fish healthy again.


----------

